# MOVING TO MURCIA - so many questions



## michaeljameshay (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey guys!

My wife and I want to move to Murcia next year, between Jan until July. My wife will have a job teaching English, that she achieved through the Spanish government. I however will be looking for work when I'm there.

Firstly, we havent decided where we want to live within Murcia yet. Apparently Cartagena is the go. Any input or suggestions on this would be greatly appreciated 

Second, I know Spain is in somewhat of a crisis when it comes to employment at the moment, but I was wondering what the current situation is for expats looking for work there? I will do anything, and I would prefer to be immersed in Spanish all day. I'm thinking construction/labour work/ fruit picking/ teaching English or if all else fails, bar work. I have lots of experience in hospitality, speak good Spanish, and also have lots of experience on work sites. How difficult is it at the moment to find work in the region of Murcia? Are the main cities a better or worse option when looking for employment? And is there any useful sites/ contacts that people know for finding work?

I've heard there is a Murcian dialect spoken by the people of Murcia, how noticeable is it from the standard Spanish, and is it worth brushing up on some catalan seeing as we're so close to Valencia?

Lastly what are the sites/ festivals that we can't miss while being in Murcia?

You're help would be greatly apprectiated!!

Thanks

Michael


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Spent a few days in Cartagena recently and absolutely loved it. So much to see and do. There are many tourists so perhaps being a guide may be an idea?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Look at various official sites, eg Murcia today, plus info sites such as /SNIP/, Uk in Spain, and just google anything you want to know about in Murcia. Lots of forums as well as this one,/SNIP/ You can also read free ex pat papers on line.
One thing about the Murcian dialect is that they tend to miss off the ends of words, otherwise it's the same as any other region
One thing you should research before coming here is Inheritance tax, very different from UK, and made worse by Murcia abolishing its regional allowances which were generous, leaving only a miserly state allowance.
Cartagena is beautiful and interesting, a lovely place to live


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

michaeljameshay said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My wife and I want to move to Murcia next year, between Jan until July. My wife will have a job teaching English, that she achieved through the Spanish government. I however will be looking for work when I'm there.
> 
> ...


How difficult is it to find work ? Hmmm, well there's some 6 million + Spaniards some with fantastic qualifications, multi-lingual who'd 'turn there hand to anything'. 
Then there's the 1,5 million who've left to find work elsewhere & would like to come back!

Construction hardly likely. Fruit picking no, not around here but lettuce , alcochofas or broccoli is likely to earn you 2 cents a piece. the lettuce pickers tend to average 4-5000 each per day.
Teaching English , Possible but then there are already dozens of schools +people working from home,etc.

Bar work ? If 20€ for an 8 hour shift gets you going then ......?
How difficult is it to find work ? Very similar to looking for the Holy Grail. Not much different in many other regions & next door in Andalucia is worse.


Murcian Dialect .Yes, Very similar to the Andalucian one. More or less unintelligible to a Spaniard from the centre up to the north of Spain. 
I have quite often acted as an 'interpreter' ! :lol: 

Murcia Today is a good source of information on events , what to see ,etc.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Michael, Spain is not in crisis at the moment; Spain is in crisis for the past seven years and probably for another thirteen years to come, I kid you not. Unemployment is rife and from where I sit the only things that are preventing a revolt of the unwaged, the downtrodden, the "slave" laboured are Football and Pop Music. It is likely that the propaganda issued by corrupt politicians helps also.

Teaching English might offer some kind of comfort to your wife, but even in this the Spanish seem to exact their pound of flesh. You said you were prepared to do anything to earn a crust, the truth is there is nothing repeat nothing to suggest that you will earn that crust.

If you get bar work your earnings would be dictated by tips. This work is seasonal, probably rare and if you acquire consistent work you probably will be too tired during the day to even speak to your wife. To make matters worse these rare conversations will be about the employment race to the bottom.

To add to your problems, I reckon you do not speak fluent Spanish let alone understand the local 'dialect.'

Michael, unless you have plenty of financial backing stay where you are and forget about Spain. Have no doubt, Spain will forget about you. Sorry!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

[
nothing post


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

michaeljameshay said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My wife and I want to move to Murcia next year, between Jan until July. My wife will have a job teaching English, that she achieved through the Spanish government. I however will be looking for work when I'm there.
> 
> ...


What nationality are you?
Will you need a visa?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What nationality are you?
> Will you need a visa?


that would be my first thought too, but since the OP's wife has a job via the Spanish govt I guess that's taken care of as far as she's concerned

the OP would do well to check whether or not he is entitled to come under her visa - it's not always the case

and if he is allowed to come, that doesn't necessarily mean he can work

all of this depends on whether the flags which suggest that they aren't EU citizens are correct though !!


----------

